# Is MICHEAL Michael Kors Saffiano really Leather or Vinyl??



## luvinmybags

Everything I search says leather, but I took my new MMK Jet Set Tote in black and white stripes that I got from Neimans to a leather repair shop because I wanted him to put some snaps on the sides so I could make the bag smaller.  

However, he argued with me that there was no way it was leather, and the snaps would tare the VINYL.  I said, "It is leather!"  And he laughed at me like I was a total fool.  Is it possible that someone who is an expert in leather doesn't know saffiano?  

Or are designers using the word 'saffiano' as another way of saying imitation?  I'm noticing a lot of lower price point brands are offering "saffiano" leather.  Are they using that term interchangeable with "faux"?


----------



## keishapie1973

Interesting. I would like to know this as well.....


----------



## mary79

Hmmm... now you mention it, some MK bags do feel very "plasticky"... don't get me wrong, they're lovely and beautiful, but I didn't buy a "saffiano" MK because I prefer the feel of smoochy leather...


----------



## diana27arvi

Yeah I feel the same way, I have two Staffiano bags from MK and the only reason I bought them was for the neon colors they did last year. But every time I feel like I think to myself this feels so plastic, how do they treat the leather to make it feel like this? I would love to know too if it really is just Vinyl.


----------



## iluvmc24

And I am also concerned about the new reese, the leather feels like rubber. I am used to the bedford leather so IDK what is going on with this I know it is not a lot of money we spend compared to premier designers but no one wants to be fooled right? If it says leather we expect leather and that is one of the reasons I did not buy a saffiano leather bcuz I read in another thread that it was made of pvc so who knows. :help:


----------



## jojon21

Saffiano is leather.  My SA at MK told me that "saffiano" refers to the leather being stamped in a series of cross-hatch designs which makes the leather virtually scratch resistant and easy to clean.  The Saffiano Hamilton, Selma etc. are all leather.  Some of the MK small totes have the saffiano effect, but are made of PVC and the MK tag states that it is PVC, not leather.  So if in doubt,  your best bet is to check the tag!


----------



## luvinmybags

It came with a care card saying it was leather, however it is unlined and the inside looks and feels like coated fabric.


----------



## luvinmybags

jojon21 said:


> Saffiano is leather.  My SA at MK told me that "saffiano" refers to the leather being stamped in a series of cross-hatch designs which makes the leather virtually scratch resistant and easy to clean.  The Saffiano Hamilton, Selma etc. are all leather.  Some of the MK small totes have the saffiano effect, but are made of PVC and the MK tag states that it is PVC, not leather.  So if in doubt,  your best bet is to check the tag!



K, just checked the tag and it states "Genuine Leather."


----------



## AuntJulie

luvinmybags said:


> K, just checked the tag and it states "Genuine Leather."




Don't you hate when someone like that guy talks down to you in a condescending way?


----------



## luvinmybags

AuntJulie said:


> Don't you hate when someone like that guy talks down to you in a condescending way?



Very Much!  Now I wish I had the tag with me when I went in.  

Well it's his loss.  I'll be taking my business elsewhere from now on.


----------



## vesperholly

There must be different grades or treatments for saffiano leather. I picked up a saffiano bag at the Coach outlet today and was surprised to feel how soft it was! It felt like leather for sure. The CK and MK saffiano bags I've held at TJMaxx are much stiffer and feel more like plastic.


----------



## Cocolo

jojon21 said:


> Saffiano is leather.  My SA at MK told me that "saffiano" refers to the leather being stamped in a series of cross-hatch designs which makes the leather virtually scratch resistant and easy to clean.  The Saffiano Hamilton, Selma etc. are all leather.  Some of the MK small totes have the saffiano effect, but are made of PVC and the MK tag states that it is PVC, not leather.  So if in doubt,  your best bet is to check the tag!



Thank you, this was my question, because I saw some bags and phone wallets that said PVC as the material.  I opted for the pebbled leather in my birthday bag and wallet.

As long as it's stated PVC is fine, but I'd hate for people to think they're getting leather if they're getting PVC.  

My big question, is will the Saffiano craze die down?  It's getting harder to find MK that isn't Saffiano, and there is something about the soft smooshy leather that really grabs me.


----------



## espressions

I actually think that particular bag is PVC, the care card says leather because the handles are leather.


----------



## Cahlee

I'm sure you've already resolved this issue, but for anyone else wondering, check the MK price tag attached on the bags and it'll say what material it is made from. If it is leather it will say Genuine Leather or Leather, if it is PVC it will say so. My Signature Vanilla Hamilton says PVC (that is what all signature MK bags are made of from what I know) and all my other Hamiltons (saffiano & pebbled) say genuine leather on the tag


----------



## kaitekins

espressions said:


> i actually think that particular bag is pvc, the care card says leather because the handles are leather.


 

+1


----------



## rainrowan

luvinmybags said:


> Well it's his loss.  I'll be taking my business elsewhere from now on.



Good for you! For a leather person to not know saffiano is leather, I'd be wary of them even handling my leather bags!  They should know different leathers, treatments, whether it's full grain, pressed or whatever.

A jeweler "couldn't tell" if my gems were sapphires or not. I dunno, it almost seems illogical not being able to tell different gems apart especially the basic ones.  I decided not to sell any of my jewelry to him.


----------



## Bagladytoday

Micheal kors purses are a low grade leather calf leather to be exact They normally look fake looking and never have that smell like fine  Italian leather. They also do not last as long as a much better quality purse like Kate spade or Patricia Nash


----------



## saleighmountain

Your leather repairman was right. Just because a bag says genuine leather doesn’t mean what you think. We’ve been in the shoe and leather repair business for over 30 years and unless you’re buying a vintage bag it isn’t top grain leather. Think particle board. That’s what you’re getting. Leather dust mixed with vinyl or PU. Most popular name brands state Saffiano. Well it’s not true Saffiano. Leather dust extruded with vinyl and pattern to look like it’s real. We don’t repair these bags either. But we make a beautiful bag for same price that lasts 10 times longer


----------

